# overnight meals



## harper80 (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone have any good ideas for good over night rafting meals?


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f21/cooking-food-porn-thread-46560.html
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...-group-dinner-for-a-mf-salmon-trip-43863.html
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/bagged-food-41656.html
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/best-river-breakfast-39735.html
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/grand-canyon-meal-suggestions-for-day-16-17-19-a-38528.html
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/any-vegetarian-meal-planners-out-there-35431.html
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/breakfast-menu-ideas-for-gc-trip-34140.html
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f17/hut-trip-dinner-ideas-34207.html
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/favorit-river-meal-32827.html

Need I go on from a quick search for "meals"? Am I being too passive aggressive?


----------



## harper80 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Leftovers? :lol:

Anything is easy for an overnight. 
Don't even freeze it first.
Pull it out of your fridge, put it in the cooler.

Heck, steaks, FTMFW!


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

*Soak cedar plank wrap in water*

Salmon on a cedar plank.










Skip the cream sauce if its only a one nighter.


----------



## Eddy Groover (Mar 25, 2005)

Dinty Moore!


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

Thai curry. One pot cooking(if you precook th rice).


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Lasagna (killer recipe with spinach cheese ravioli, artichoke hearts, yum!)
Breakfast casserole (layer Hawiian bread or sourdough or ? with cheese, eggs, meat or not)...made ahead, wrap in heavy duty foil, freeze or not, in camp steam foil packets in a pot with a little water
Make-your-own omelets in a bag (your choice of ingredients with eggs in a sturdy
small ziplock, in simmering water, 10+ min, fluffy and delicious)
Baked beans with pineapple (yep)


----------



## Katweena (May 10, 2011)

If you want to have a bomber meal, we like to do a lowland boil (Cajun boil) on the first night. It's more expensive, but amazing. Recipe as follows

fingerling potaters
boiler onions (just peeled)
whole garlic cloves
whole jalapenos
shucked corn
crab
shrimp
Italian sausage (i like it HOT!)
Zatarains crab boil (its looks like a teabag of spices, just open the box and throw it in)
Zatarains crab boil extract (liquid deliciousness of some sort)
Old bay seasoning (optional, before or after serving)

We don't have a science about how much, and use your best judgement on which ones go in first, i.e., sausage, taters, garlic, onions first-ish... shrimp, penos, corn middle ish... and crab only takes bout 4 minutes or so. Then rain (which is the harder part) and serve on a table lined with newspaper. Everyone eat standing around the table and enjoy!

PS it takes a BIG pot and usually a blaster or turkey fryer.


----------

